# Blizzak WS-70 Snow Tires



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Gary- 

When are these tires expected to arrive? They are not available at all for my 2007 BMW 335i sedan with sport package and metal valve stems. My local tire dealer said they are backordered. Do you have an expected availability date?

Thanks
Rishi


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Forgot to mention that they aren't available on tire rack. I was looking at a 17" package with rims, the sport A7 with TPMS


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Most 17" packages would use tire size 225/45R17, which are currently in stock.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## vase330 (Oct 11, 2004)

No answer to Rishi's question? I am also interested in these in the sports package sizes. :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The OP asked about tires in 225/45R17. If you're referring to the OE staggered 18" setup, they are not available in those sizes. However, you can use 225/40R18 on both the front 8" wheels and the rear 8.5" OE wheels with no problem. This is actually very common to do. Eliminating the stagger in this way works very well for winter and results in better winter traction.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------

